# Flexisign 7.5 & Graphtec craft robo pro (CE5000)



## TinWolf (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello, new boy here.

We`ve been using Flexisign 7.5 with a creation CT630 for a while now and I thought I`d treat myself to a craft robo pro (Graphtec CE5000). But Flexisign 7.5 doesn`t seem to have drivers for the cutter, I`ve searched the internetweb but can`t find help on this.
Any ideas?


----------

